# Holistic vet for feline asthma?



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

My most precious little princess, Meatball, has what I'm almost positive is feline asthma. At first, I thought she was trying to cough up hairballs and didn't think much of it. However, after seeing her have these episodes a few times, I realized that no actual hairball was ever produced. I googled and came across videos of cats having asthma attacks, and it's identical to what my poor baby cat goes through. Last night, she woke us up in the wee hours yowling like she was panic-stricken. We put her in the bed with us and she proceeded to have an attack. It was worse than previous ones, but not severe. All I could do was scratch and pet her to keep her calm until it was over. As soon as it was, she started purring, laid down and fell asleep on my pillow. 

I called the vet first thing this morning and they're seeing her at 4:00 tomorrow. Thing is, it's a holistic vet. I decided to start with this route because I'd like to avoid steroids and all that if at all possible. If I'm not satisfied with this vet's treatment, I'll bring her to my conventional vet. So the question is, has anyone seen a holistic vet for asthma? What did treatment consist of and was it successful?


----------

